# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Общая сетевая безопасность  >  Происходит что-то неясное - сайты открываются но НЕ пингуются! :(

## yamoney

Здравствуйте всем.

Хочу поделиться некими странностями, происходящими уже несколько дней с моим компом.

Для начала - подключён к интернету через локальную сеть, обезопасить комп стараюсь с помощью регулярно обновляемого Eset Smart Security, брандмауэр включён, регулярно прочёсываю систему скриптами AVZ.

Несколько дней назад Eset зафиксировал четыре сообщения о том, что в сети найден идентичный IP, источником указан был сервер локалки. В результате сего натиска я на каких-то минут 10-20 лишился интернета, связи с сервером. Наобум воспользовался "восстановлением системы", перелетел в прошлое на денёк. Инет и связь с сервером вернулись.

НО. В тот же день заметил, что известный всем сайт Вконтакте начал заметно глючить - во время перехода на страницы с фотографиями, во время отправки сообщений страница начинала грузиться бесконечное количество раз, не отображаясь - внизу справа полоса загрузки проходит, потом снова , снова и до бесконечности, пока не остановишь и не обновишь - тогда получается всё.

Сегодня стал пинговать несколько сайтов и ... такого я ещё не видел. Захожу на сайт, пинг идёт, продолжаю лазить по сайту... пинг ПРЕРЫВАЕТСЯ, идёт "превышен интервал ожидания для запроса", но.. САЙТ-ТО ДОСТУПЕН!

Что-то это мне не нравится. Подскажите, пожалуйста, что это может быть?

П.С.: броузер Мозилла, в консоли ошибок выдаёт огромное количество предупреждений типа *"Предупреждение: Ошибка при анализе значения «width».  Потерянное объявление.
Источник: http://vkontakte.ru/css/rustyle.css?37
Строка: 936"*
Тем же шалит и Опера  :Sad:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## senyak

Может сначало в "Помогите!"? Я думаю, так лучше будет



> Несколько дней назад Eset зафиксировал четыре сообщения о том, что в сети найден идентичный IP


Это наверное кто-то поставил такой же ип как и у Вас

----------


## Lexxus

> обезопасить комп стараюсь с помощью регулярно обновляемого Eset Smart Security


Да можно не обновлять... Этот "антивирус" чисто так, чтоб было. Он не защищает... увы.




> известный всем сайт Вконтакте начал заметно глючить


Странно, что вы это недавно заметили... Он глючит уже как год точно...




> пинг ПРЕРЫВАЕТСЯ, идёт "превышен интервал ожидания для запроса", но.. САЙТ-ТО ДОСТУПЕН!


В google по вопросу: Что такое Кэш.
Или так: Автономная работа браузера.

Кажется мне, глючит ваш Windows...
В разделе: Помогите - Вам помогут разобраться что к чему.





> зафиксировал четыре сообщения о том, что в сети найден идентичный IP


Звоним своему провайдеру, обрисовываем ситуацию - если провайдер добросовестный, то посмотреть логи не составит труда, а там уже и отключить пользователя - дело 2-х минут.

----------


## yamoney

> Да можно не обновлять... Этот "антивирус" чисто так, чтоб было. Он не защищает... увы.


Какую альтернативу посоветуете? Если конфигурация компа оставляет желать лучшего - процессор 1700 Гц, оперативы всего 384 Мб?




> В google по вопросу: Что такое Кэш.
> Или так: Автономная работа браузера.


Мне кажется, дело не в этом. Кэш отключен, страница обновляется, приходят новые сообщения и т.д.




> Кажется мне, глючит ваш Windows...
> В разделе: Помогите - Вам помогут разобраться что к чему.


Я тоже начинаю так думать...

*Господа модераторы, если не сложно, перенесите топик в раздел "Помогите"!*

----------


## Virtual

*yamoney*, как минимум запомни одно. вэб сайт в сети может и работать, НО!!! он точно не обязан пинговатся, ибо это совершенно разные протоколы,служащие для разных задач.
ЗЫ имхо, это даж полезно, если это вэб сервер так пусть и работает только вэб, фтп, так только фтп. сам всегда закрываю отдачу icmp (пинг) ибо нефиг.

----------


## PavelA

Можно в таких случаях просто telnet напускать на сайт.

----------


## Lexxus

*yamoney*, советов у меня не просите, потому что у меня чувство юмора сильнее чувства жалости...  :Smiley: 

так или иначе - из бесплатных мне лично понравился AVG, но как и любой антивирус - имеет бреши.
из платного - на работе используем dr.web - пока оправдывает вложенных в него средств, есть недочеты, конечно... ну а где их нет?))  

либо перейти на Linux - установить обновления и жить спокойно.
С подобной конфигурацией (1700 Гц, оперативы всего 384 Мб) могу посоветовать:
PuppyRus Linux, Lubuntu... debian.

P.S. Eset - уже не тот антивирус, что был года 4 назад.

----------


## senyak

> *Господа модераторы, если не сложно, перенесите топик в раздел "Помогите"!*


В разделе "помогите!" нужно создавать новую тему, описать ситуацию и сделать логи. Никто кроме хелперов там уже отвечать Вам не будет

----------

